# 93652 or 93651 for PVC ablation?



## jtuominen (Mar 12, 2010)

What is the appropriate code for PVC ablations during an EP study? 93652 or 93651? When do PVCs qualify as VT? Thanks!


----------



## deeva456 (Mar 13, 2010)

Need to read the report to know the ablation sites in order to determine which code to select.

Dolores, CPC - CCC


----------

